# Línea de investigación



## Anterloz

Buenas tardes.

¿Cómo traducirían "línea de investigación", referida a una línea de análisis historiográfica?

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## estemero

Research topic


----------



## Anterloz

Muchísimas gracias estemero, pero "research topic" ¿no sería tema de investigación más que línea de investigación? Más que a un tema concreto me refiero a una metodología, a un "approach". ¿Tal vez "approach" sería la traducción más afinada?

Un saludo.


----------



## estemero

> Muchísimas gracias estemero, pero "research topic" ¿no sería tema de investigación más que línea de investigación? Más que a un tema concreto me refiero a una metodología, a un "approach". ¿Tal vez "approach" sería la traducción más afinada?


No entiendo demasiado bien tu apreciación. Me da la sensación, no sé si me equivoco, de que hablamos de cosas distintas. Para mí la palabra "metodología" nunca iría dentro del título de una línea de investigación. Por ello creo que el "análisis historiográfico" del que hablas forma parte de una metodología que puede ser aplicada o no para el estudio de una determinada parcela de la historia que constituiría la "línea de investigación" en la que se enmarca. Haz una búsqueda en internet de "research topics" y verás ejemplos de lo que digo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Anterloz

Siguiendo tu consejo he estado explorando en Internet las referencias a "Research topic" y me ha servido para confirmar que es un tema de investigación. Intentaré explicar lo que quiero decir con un ejemplo. Imaginemos que quiero estudiar el cine historicista portugués y español de los años cincuenta desde una perspectiva comparada. Tal como lo entiendo, el research topic sería el cine historicista portugués y español de los años cincuenta; y la línea de investigación que quiero seguir es la abierta por los estudios o las perspectivas comparativas. A mí me parecen cosas distintas.

Muchísimas gracias por tu post y un saludo.


----------



## estemero

Parece que es una cuestión del "ámbito" o el "alcance" en el que quieres aplicar esa expresión. Todo apunta a que éste es un tema algo subjetivo y que en cualquier caso depende del contexto en el que te desenvuelvas. Espera a ver si algún angloparlante te da una opción mejor:

Saludos.


----------



## Anterloz

Sí, veremos a ver. De momento creo que en el contexto concreto en que quería aplicarlo me quedo con approach.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Tom Finken

Estimado estemero,
Valoro mucho tu traducción de *"research topic."*
Me parece la mejor.
Quería elogiárte y agradecerte.
-Tom


----------



## tonijua

No me parece que "research topic" es la traduccion adecuada, topic se refiere al tema de investigacion que es algo general. La "linea de investigacion es algo muy puntual... a ver si me explico, cada Investigador sigue una "linea de investigacion" diferente con diferencias a veces muy minimas, se habla de linea porque es lo que el investigador va siguiendo a medida que va descubriendo cosas, es decir se comienza con un "tema de investigacion" pero despues de eso se sigue una "linea de investigacion". Alguna opinion?


----------



## Raelsb77

Coincido con tonijua, si bien es cierto que hay situaciones en que puede ser confusa la diferenciación entre un término y otro.

De forma general, si lo aplicamos a un doctorado por ejemplo, podemos decir que "research topic" es el tema central sobre el que versa el trabajo de investigación. Ese trabajo o tesis doctoral constará de varios capítulos, cada uno de los cuales se puede centrar en un aspecto más específico, lo que sería una "line of research" o línea de investigación.

Ojo, estoy hablando desde mi experiencia en investigación en el ámbito de las ciencias experimentales, donde los doctorados duran una media de 4-5 años. Si hablamos de la rama humanística, donde sé que hay doctorados que se realizan en 1-2 años, entonces es posible que hablemos de una única línea de investigación y citemos únicamente un "research topic".
Tal vez la confusión viene precisamente de este hecho


----------



## tonijua

Research threat? research line? alguna opinion?


----------



## Raelsb77

Para mí, "line of research", es la que suelo emplear. Más de 8 millones de resultados en google no pueden ser incorrectos


----------

